# Movies or shows you think should be more popular with furries



## Ravofox (May 6, 2020)

There are several movies and shows which are considered quintessential furry movies. Zootopia, Robin Hood, the Lion King, etc. However, we all know some movies and programs which appeal very deeply to our furry sides which don’t get so much recognition within the fandom. So, this thread is the opportunity for you to reveal them and convince others that their furry aspect is worth paying more attention to.

To start things off, I’ll say Monsters Inc. 





I guess because many of the creatures are…well…monsters which don’t particularly resemble any individual animal it has had less of a substantial furry appeal. However, on closer inspection lots of them are clearly based on at least one real or imaginary animal, with many being a combination. And for me, the main villain Randall seals the deal. He’s pretty much EXACTLY a large chameleon, and he’s awesome! I mean, he really should be an icon for scalies!


----------



## Pygmepatl (May 6, 2020)

You are right!


----------



## Ravofox (May 6, 2020)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> You are right!
> 
> View attachment 86135



hehe, best lizard!


----------



## Pygmepatl (May 6, 2020)

Ravofox said:


> hehe, best lizard!


Definitely!


----------



## Pygmepatl (May 6, 2020)

This is a movie I found recently.


----------



## WXYZ (May 6, 2020)

This.


----------



## Ravofox (May 6, 2020)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> This is a movie I found recently.



Ooh, is that the one you told me about? It looks really nice!



Manchesterite said:


> This.



Yes! 
(Also known as Soviet Beastars)


----------



## Kinare (May 6, 2020)

Zootopia

:v


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (May 7, 2020)

Paulie, Rock n' Rule,  and Looney Tunes (not just Space Jam either) are just some examples from the top of my head.


----------



## PercyD (May 7, 2020)

Actually the Seasame Street movies were really cute and great Sunday afternoon chill movies to watch.

The one where Big Bird goes to Japan is precious. TuT
-Same with most of the Muppet Movies. They're all fun.


----------



## Ghostbird (May 8, 2020)

Fritz the cat...sex, drugs...furries


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 8, 2020)

Hm, maybe _Terry Toons_. In more ways than one, they're discount Disney, but still pretty fun

I love that North Korean show, _Squirrel and Hedgehog_. It's an edgy adult show, except it's not meant to be edgy and it's actually meant for children

And since we're in the Eastern block, take a look at _Nu Pogodi_; I don't think it's been translated, but there's barely any talking in it.

I've only just discovered another Soviet cartoon that looks pretty cute, Leopold the Cat; but I can't recommend it yet since I've watched only a couple of clips


----------



## Fallowfox (May 8, 2020)

The Moomins


----------



## Blatherzon (May 8, 2020)

I haven't seen much of it on here yet, but anyone seen BNA (Brand New Animal)?


----------



## WXYZ (May 8, 2020)

Blatherzon said:


> I haven't seen much of it on here yet, but anyone seen BNA (Brand New Animal)?


I have. It's good so far...I'll give it some leeway, but can't form a sure opinion until I've watched the entire series. For now, I'm waiting for the 7th episode to air.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (May 8, 2020)

The live action show Grimm.  Basically, it was anthro animals that were able to disguise themselves as human most of the time, but the presence of the Grimm caused them to reveal themselves.  Previous Grimm had always hunted these creatures, the Grimm in the show often worked with them and helped them.

Some were good, some became his friends, others were really hostile.

One of my favorites was this muskrat looking guy, maybe a beaver.  He attended lodge meetings.


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Jun 16, 2020)

Princess Mononoke or basically any Ghibli film including , My neighbor Totoro. I recommend watching at least guardians of the galaxy purely for rocket racoon and if you like it awesome you might just end up liking Marvel . Anyway a lot of Disney movies including the unforgettable Bolt. Teen titans purely for beast boy. Tom and Jerry , Winnie the Pooh for younger furries , open season


----------



## Raever (Jun 16, 2020)

Invader Zim. That show was always a bit out there and underground, and in spite of the movie release on netflix, I still miss the old cult following it had.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 21, 2020)

I find that Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (2012) has far more furry material than I had expected. Apart from the turtles themselves, there's one appealing tiger villain, squeezy hugs, different scalies species, and I like that all the characters feel relatable in some level. There's many knots explored in the brothers' relationship, and I personally feel a lot of Michelangelo's struggle with collective reasoning




Spoiler: Vore content



Sometimes you get faced with copious amounts of goo and very vore-y scenes. There was like, one entire episode dedicated to a mutant rat that is able to reproduce inside a victim's stomach by entering their mouth. That and lots of other stuff make me surprised that it's a Nickelodeon show


----------



## treysi (Jun 25, 2020)

How to train your dragon , definetly!!!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 3, 2021)

The Kung Fu Panda Trilogy!


----------



## zandelux (Jan 3, 2021)

Rikki Tikki Tavi! You can stream it with ads on the Roku channel or Tubi, but this link is good as of now:








						Rikki-Tikki-Tavi : Chuck Jones Enterprises : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

An animated version of Rudyard Kipling's tale of a mongoose who is saved from a storm by a boy and his parents, and then becomes the family's defender against...



					archive.org
				




In searching for it, I just discovered a USSR version of the same story:





I have not watched the whole thing, but I happened across this Hungarian cartoon called Vuk, which I hadn't heard of before:





						VUK ( The English Dub) : Pannónia Filmstúdió : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

Vuk, the little fox lives happily among his many siblings in their parents' home. As he is livelier and snappier than the others, one day he wanders into the...



					archive.org


----------



## Kumali (Jan 4, 2021)

zandelux said:


> Rikki Tikki Tavi! You can stream it with ads on the Roku channel or Tubi, but this link is good as of now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chuck Jones also did an animated version of "Mowgli's Brothers" from The Jungle Book - cartoony, but more faithful to Kipling's original story than any other adaptation I've seen. Haven't found the whole thing online yet but here's a trailer: 



(Among other things, they actually pronounced "Mowgli" the way Kipling said it should be pronounced: with the first syllable rhyming with "cow.")


----------



## aomagrat (Jan 14, 2021)

Rock Dog


----------



## fernshiine (Jan 16, 2021)

Beastars, obviously.

The _Wings Of Fire _adaption that is apparently going to happen in the form of a TV show.

The _Warriors _movie that is in production...

Brand New Animal, the anime. Maybe Nekopara, even, I'm not sure.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 16, 2021)

Transformers: Beast Wars 




















It's a little more unorthodox than usual furry content (transform into animal, rather than anthropomorphism) but it's rlly fuckin good

Silverbolt is best boye 

They're actually remaking a good amount of the original figures at the moment. Picked up a couple already.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jan 16, 2021)

on CBC there is a show called kingdom force, yea its a kid show but it's not bad


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 20, 2021)

How about a Danish movie called "Jungledryet Hugo"? The English dub is horrible, so I suggest the Danish version with English subtitles!


----------



## Raever (Jan 21, 2021)

zandelux said:


> Rikki Tikki Tavi! You can stream it with ads on the Roku channel or Tubi, but this link is good as of now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I forgot this movie ever existed.
Always felt like a fever dream. X3


----------



## Raever (Jan 21, 2021)

fernshiine said:


> The _Warriors _movie that is in production...



Excuse me WHAT!?!


----------



## Eremurus (Jan 21, 2021)

Aggretsuko.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 21, 2021)

Adventure Time!

It has many anthropomorphic animals and creatures, some of which can be funny, interesting or downright scary!


----------



## fernshiine (Jan 21, 2021)

Raever said:


> Excuse me WHAT!?!


Oh lol. Yeah, it's been in production for a while now. I dunno of the virus has stopped it or slowed it, but...lemme look for some links...

*https://warriorcats.com/content/article/warriors-movie*

*https://warriors.fandom.com/wiki/Warriors_movie*


----------



## zandelux (Jan 22, 2021)

The old Planet of the Apes movies are pretty great, but something about live action doesn't make it seem very furry. The comics are more in line with the typical furry art styles.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 15, 2021)

Squirrel and Hedgehog
Straight out of North Korea but it's probably more nuanced than most of the Western woke trash, with actually developed characters!
It also has genuinely catchy songs 



EDIT I already mentioned it in this thread! but now I mentioned that it has really good music and it's still sorta obscure even tho it DOES have merit as a series.

Since I'm at it, also take a look at Felidae, it's a cool dark gem


----------



## Raever (Feb 15, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Since I'm at it, also take a look at Felidae, it's a cool dark gem



As someone who likes to read, Felidae's adaptation let me down a bit - still grim, but it feels grim for "shock" factor over keeping to an interesting story, and it sort of dropped the genuinely good plot that the book had. Not saying it's bad, but uh....well, to put a bit of context without giving what I'd consider a spoiler; They focus less on the plot, and more on the [graphic] cat sex. The book is awesome, if you haven't read it you totally should.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 15, 2021)

Raever said:


> As someone who likes to read, Felidae's adaptation let me down a bit - still grim, but it feels grim for "shock" factor over keeping to an interesting story, and it sort of dropped the genuinely good plot that the book had. Not saying it's bad, but uh....well, to put a bit of context without giving what I'd consider a spoiler; They focus less on the plot, and more on the [graphic] cat sex. The book is awesome, if you haven't read it you totally should.


Really? that's all new info to me, it's an adaptation of literature? I didn't know that. I also didn't see much porn in it if any, just suggestion of it, nothing trespassing on anything a noir movie would have. Did I miss a more graphic cut (which I would honestly be happy about)?

Also if it's a novel or something like that, then adaptation at least got it a theme song


----------



## Raever (Feb 15, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I also didn't see much porn in it if any, just suggestion of it, nothing trespassing on anything a noir movie would have.


I wouldn't call it porn since porn gives the sense that it's supposed to be appealing, but it was pretty--uh...hm...I dunno maybe I'm just sensitive.
It came off as just weird to me I guess. Mostly because it didn't really serve a purpose to the plot of the movie's story, and is never brought up again. 
Because it was never brought up and didn't serve as a plot point, it came off as cats just having sex to have sex in what could be mistaken (and was marketed as/for..) a children's film so...I'm sure you could understand my confusion with this one. ^^;



Spoiler: scene in question











However the art in the movie can get really intense (in a good way, artistically speaking) so I will give it that.
Especially the dream sequences that I won't spoil by linking. I think they really have to be seen by watching the movie.
Anyway, as far as the book goes- yeah!
The book is here: https://www.amazon.com/Felidae-Akif-Pirincci/dp/067942069X


----------



## Yastreb (Feb 16, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Squirrel and Hedgehog
> Straight out of North Korea but it's probably more nuanced than most of the Western woke trash, with actually developed characters!
> It also has genuinely catchy songs
> 
> ...


Squirrel and Hedgehog is great because it is intended as a children's show while being complitely unsuitable for children. I mean the supposed good guys carry out suicide attacks and torture enemy soldiers on-screen. And in the midst of all that there are some very cartoonish scenes that take you by surprise. I can't help but wonder if North Koreans can really watch is with a straight face.

Sadly we haven't gotten any new episodes after 2012, but I am still being hopeful for it continuing some day. After all there was on 14-year break in production in the 80's and 90's.


----------



## reptile logic (Feb 16, 2021)

Ghostbird said:


> Fritz the cat...sex, drugs...furries


I was eight years old at that time, so I didn't see that movie until long after it's release. Sometime in my early teens, I discovered Fritz in a collection of comic books and porn that belonged to a much older cousin of mine. Not sure if he ever discovered that I had found his stash. Some of those old horror comics were great because of their transformation content. That was my first exposure to furries, beyond Saturday morning cartoons.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2021)

Boondocks
Ed, Edd n' Eddy and other 90's/2000's cartoons
Ducktales
Stargate SG-1
Star Trek
Studio Ghibli movies

There's more but eh.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 17, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Boondocks
> Ed, Edd n' Eddy and other 90's/2000's cartoons
> Ducktales
> Stargate SG-1
> ...


I'm surprised you watched the Boondocks, but why recommend it here?


----------



## Raever (Feb 17, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I'm surprised you watched the Boondocks, but why recommend it here?



I think it was an attempt to recommend shows and not so much anthropomorphic content.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 17, 2021)

Ferngully: The Last Rainforest


----------



## Punji (Feb 17, 2021)

Loonatics Unleashed! I thought it was a genuinely good show, but it was never popular.


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 17, 2021)

Rocket from Guardians of the Galaxy should be a furry icon. He's a living anthro.


----------



## Kumali (Feb 17, 2021)

aomagrat said:


> Rock Dog
> 
> View attachment 99014



(Quibble: if that's supposed to be a Strat, it should have three knobs, not two...and what's with that cutaway design?)


----------



## aomagrat (Jun 2, 2021)

Tank Girl, maybe?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 3, 2021)

This one is obvious, Loony Toons.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jun 12, 2021)

With all the popularity of hybrids in the fandom, I'm surprised there isn't more interest in the old Wuzzles cartoon.  Unfortunately it didn't last very long, but the combinations were super cute.


----------



## zandelux (Jun 14, 2021)

MaelstromEyre said:


> With all the popularity of hybrids in the fandom, I'm surprised there isn't more interest in the old Wuzzles cartoon.  Unfortunately it didn't last very long, but the combinations were super cute.


Oh man, I completely forgot about the Wuzzles! No one ever mentions it, to the point where I honestly thought my hazy memory of it might have been false.


----------



## NFP (Jun 14, 2021)

Maybe "kyattou ninden tetandee/samurai pizza cats", I guess it's not all that popular because it's kind of old.

So the yapans was all "those turtls that are ninja 'n stuff, we should do something like it, but with cats! because everyone loves cats but we like them just a little bit more, we'll have pizza too, your move states that are united!".

And then an action tokusatsu with robot cats and robot other animals, zany comedy and 4th wall breaking.

Even in their own country they don't get much appreciation all these years later, tatsu no ko prefers to keep reviving yatterman, a show that I tried out and found to be considerably worse, and not because it isn't furry.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 14, 2021)

Jojo with a rabbit, so it will be Jojo rabbit.


----------



## aomagrat (Jun 14, 2021)

Star Trek - The Animated Series


----------



## Fadeliae (Jun 15, 2021)

Secret of Kells and Song of the Sea for awesome folklore, shapeshifting, and animation style!


----------



## CaitlinSnowLeopard (Jun 27, 2021)

aomagrat said:


> Star Trek - The Animated Series
> View attachment 113371
> View attachment 113372


Oooh, Caitians are adorable!


The upcoming Suicide Squad movie (James Gunn's The Suicide Squad) might be able to attract something of a furry audience- there's a scruffy weasel hybrid (Weasel) and a shark-man with a dad bod (King Shark!)



Admittedly Weasel isn't exactly "cute", but I find his appearance kind of amusing.

King Shark, on the other HAND, is adorable:


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

Guardians of the Galaxy with the Racoon character.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 28, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Transformers: Beast Wars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Update: Movie is happening next year, Ron Perlman is Optimus Primal


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Update: Movie is happening next year, Ron Perlman is Optimus Primal



Ah Beast Wars, I saw that when I was like seven. I think it was "old" by the time I saw it, but still I've seen some of it. The animation sort of reminded me of Reboot.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 28, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Ah Beast Wars, I saw that when I was like seven. I think it was "old" by the time I saw it, but still I've seen some of it. The animation sort of reminded me of Reboot.


Yeah it's made by the same guys. The last season aired the year I was born, but I ended up watching it quite a bit as a kid anyway, because transformers fan.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Yeah it's made by the same guys. The last season aired the year I was born, but I ended up watching it quite a bit as a kid anyway, because transformers fan.



Ah, I could have sworn the animation style was very similar.


----------



## RuffTumbling (Jun 28, 2021)

I agree with almost everyone in this thread. I personally think Super Secret Secret Squirrel is a great reboot of the original Secret Squirrel franchise. I wish more furries knew about it and liked it like me.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

RuffTumbling said:


> I agree with almost everyone in this thread. I personally think Super Secret Secret Squirrel is a great reboot of the original Secret Squirrel franchise. I wish more furries knew about it and liked it like me.



They've already done Alvin and the Chipmonks and Rocky and Bullwinkle, probably impeding his own movie.


----------



## zandelux (Jun 28, 2021)

Dinosaurs, one of the only sitcoms I actually like:


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

zandelux said:


> Dinosaurs, one of the only sitcoms I actually like:



Is that from the 70-80's?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## RuffTumbling (Jun 29, 2021)

ManicTherapsid said:


>


YES. SO MUCH YES.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 29, 2021)

This movie would be amaziong if they replaced the soundtrack with a bunch of Hammerfall tracks.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## zandelux (Jun 30, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Is that from the 70-80's?


1991 - 1994


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 30, 2021)

zandelux said:


> 1991 - 1994



No wonder I didn't see it, I was born in 1992 and by then I was watching more recent cartoons.


----------



## MemphisHyena (Jul 2, 2021)

I'm going to go out on a limb and suggest dramatised animal docuseries in general?  The kind of shows where it's a documentary, but the animals all have names and character arcs, and there's often some semblence of plot. *Meerkat Manor* started the trend a while back so I consider it the og, but I just found a similar Netflix series called *Penguin Town* and I'm sure there's a few others I haven't seen yet.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 2, 2021)

Pretty much any Didgemon or Pokemon movie, which they are judging by Deviantart.


----------



## Vinfang (Jul 2, 2021)

Legendz


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 2, 2021)

All the David Attenborough's documentaries.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

Shrek has Donkey and his dragon wife Elizabeth.


----------



## WolfieHunnie (Jul 11, 2021)

This movie, Balto, is what turned me into a furry and gave me my lifelong love of wolves. Most if not all of my OCs and my fursona as a kid were just Balto recolors. Except they all looked like cheems because I always drew their ears disproportionately small! haha






I’m disappointed that Hamtaro was never really that popular, at least here in the USA. The art style is a lot of fun to draw, and I wish more people made “hamsonas”. If you ask me, I think Hamtaro is in dire need of a MLP:FiM quality reboot. Or they should at the very least make the old episodes available for streaming somewhere. How difficult or expensive could it possibly be to get the streaming license for it? It’s old so it shouldn’t be a problem.


----------



## GleamyGrail (Jul 20, 2021)

_The Silver Brumbly_ animated TV series is my childhood nostalgia. Amazing nature, beautiful animals and such a sweet story! It's a pity not many people know about this show.


----------



## Outré (Oct 2, 2021)

Movie: The Secret of NIME
TV: Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (if you want to get specific 2003)


----------

